# Freezing Rose Water / Roses



## baylee (Mar 15, 2016)

Has anyone made their own rose water and froze it to use later?  Or, has anyone frozen rose petals and thawed them out to make rose water?

I have rose bushes, do not use any type of insecticide, and wanted to, if possible, rinse, dry and freeze the petals to use later to make rose water for lotion.  Or, make the rose water and freeze for later use.

Comments, suggestions please 

ETA:  Also, should a preservative be used if freezing rose water?  I wasn't sure if it'd be okay to do the preservative when making the lotion... thanks again


----------



## dixiedragon (Mar 15, 2016)

I haven't done it, but most of the online directions recommend drying the petals first.

BTW, what kind of roses? I'm a big rose fan! We have a fabulous antique rose nursery in Jemison, Alabama called "Petals from the Past". Lots of roses and also an orchard.

My #1 fav is Clothilde Soupert.


----------



## baylee (Mar 15, 2016)

Unfortunately, I have no clue what type of roses they are because I didn't plant them (came with the house!).... but when they bloom I'll try to remember to take a picture.

I was going to dry the petals first, then freeze.  Would you think they'd thaw ok to make the rose water?


----------



## dixiedragon (Mar 15, 2016)

That I don't know. I would assume that if you dried them thoroughly and sealed them in a freezer bag they'd be fine?


----------



## Navaria (Mar 15, 2016)

I have made my own rose water and froze it. I put it in ice cube trays for ease of measuring when I use it. It turned out well. At least I think it did. I also dried rose petals to make more with later on. I tried to make a rose infused olive oil. THAT did not turn out so well!


----------



## Obsidian (Mar 15, 2016)

I have a big bag of rose petals in the freezer, its going on two years and they still look nice, no ice crusties or freezer burn. When I thaw some, they need to sit and dry out again as they are always slightly damp from condensation.
I have no idea how they will be for making rose water, I haven't gotten around to that yet.


----------



## baylee (Mar 15, 2016)

Obsidian said:


> I have a big bag of rose petals in the freezer, its going on two years and they still look nice, no ice crusties or freezer burn. When I thaw some, they need to sit and dry out again as they are always slightly damp from condensation.
> I have no idea how they will be for making rose water, I haven't gotten around to that yet.



Did you dry them first?  I got to thinking, and I had dried some rose petals a few years back, and just made sure they were covered after dried.  I used them a few months after I dried them.   I wonder if they'd even need to be frozen, as long as you'd seal them up to keep the smell (after dried thoroughly of course).


----------



## Obsidian (Mar 15, 2016)

Yes, I laid them out on a cookie sheet covered with cheese cloth until dry. Some I even let dry on the plant.


----------

